# 2017 Discontinued Maglite Colors



## LiftdT4R (Aug 2, 2017)

I know there's a couple Maglite collectors here so I thought I'd post this. Maglite has discontinued more Incan lights this year as they push to LEDs. The 4D was discontinued in Gray and Silver. The 3D has been discontinued in Digital Camo. I see most retailers have pulled these lights but they are still available at the Maglite Outlet online at http://maglite.com/shop/flashlights/maglite.html They're only $28 each and if you buy all 3 they qualify for free shipping. They should always be pretty easy to get your money back out of as I see them regularly sell for ~$30 on fleabay.


----------



## torchsarecool (Aug 8, 2017)

Good of you to give a heads up to Everyone..

Btw check your pm's regards a solitaire


----------



## magellan (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up. Fortunately I already have these colors.


----------



## LiftdT4R (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks torchsarecool!! Here's the ones I got today. I really like the UCP camo. They must have been slow sellers because the one I got has a PR bulb which means it's likely from before 2012.


----------



## irongate (Aug 10, 2017)

T4R So how many Mag. lights do you have now =all together or in different sizes.

I would have to say quit a few, maybe more than 10 LOL


----------



## LiftdT4R (Aug 10, 2017)

Ohh my gosh, I'm afraid to count! I have a ton that are non-working and in parts because I'll buy the older non-letter serials if I can find them cheap. Most of them I use to restore lights for other people or restore rare lights. Not counting those I probably have 50 or so that are in working order that I collect plus about 20 or so other Kel-lites, Streamlights, etc. There are other members here that have hundreds and hundreds of lights so I don't feel that bad, lol!!

My blog is almost done and I posted most of my collection there since it's a little easier to organize than on the Rare Maglites thread.

http://maglitehistory.blogspot.com/

I've gotten way more information from other collectors and ex-Mag employees than I've gotten lights and I hope to get that out there because when I started collecting there just wasn't any info out there.

Have ya picked up any cool lights lately?


----------



## magellan (Aug 10, 2017)

Amazing website. Thanks for all the research and hard work.


----------



## LiftdT4R (Aug 11, 2017)

magellan said:


> Amazing website. Thanks for all the research and hard work.



Thanks, I appreciate it!! I've talked to a bunch of folks about Maglites and I'm just hoping that this brain dump is useful or at least entertaining, lol. My wife thinks it's a sign I have too much time on my hands.


----------



## magellan (Aug 14, 2017)

It's a great job and no doubt truly a labor of love. Again many thanks for all the hard work.


----------

